# Destination Norway!



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Destination Norway!

Want fine destination photos from Norway? Check out this thread and see if you find anything you like, because this is Norway!

*Destinations*
Geiranger (Geiranger Fjord)
Trollstigen (The Troll Road)
Røros (UNESCO Heritage City)
Comming up: Store Skagastølstind (3rd highest mountain in Norway)
Comming up: Molde (City of Roses)

*Regional photo collections*
A Northern Norway Collection


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*A Northern Norway Collection*
A travallers photo collection from Northern Norway. Pictures from 2003 with images from Nordland county, Troms county and Finnmark county.


































































































































































The city of Tromsø.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*> Trollstigen (The Troll Road)*
Møre og Romsdal county

A famous road going up from Åndalsnes and over the mountains south towards Tafjord and Geirangerfjord.










 
>> [636kB.jpg / 1591 x 700 pixels]


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Geiranger*
Møre og Romsdal county

Geiranger and Geirangerfjorden is probably the most famous fjord in the world, and has its place on the UNESCO heritage list. Here is a few pictures from what people call the world most beautiful fjord.









































































A panorama from Dalsnibba, with Geiranger and the fjord closeby.
 
>> [927kb.jpg / 4282 x 600 pixels]


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Everything is beautiful!  
Thank you, Christian!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful fjord but the cruise ships?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Love that country. I only know Oslo so far, but I intend to see everything one day.
That's one of the reaons why I learn Norwegian.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Beautiful fjord but the cruise ships?


It's always full of cruise ships in summer. Not just small ones, but the behemoth "floating city" kind too.. Apparently, they're responsible for a pretty thick layer of smog covering the whole thing, making it all grey instead of green..

Edit: You can actually see it pretty well in the 6th photo from the bottom, the one with the platform in it. Beautiful nonetheless, though


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

It's mass tourism just looking at those 2 huge cruise ships in a small area and more during the summer months but one thing is for sure, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Geiranger is sure one of the most crowded tourists attractions in Norway during summer, but still most travel magazines and books say that it can take much more tourists during the summer months than it already do. But here we have been concerned about the increasing activity, especially with those cruise ships creating much smoke in the fjord as MaxxPower mentioned. The pollution has been very bad the last few years as Geiranger is becomming more world famous each year, especially now as the fjord are on the UNESCO heritage list.

But trust me, Geiranger is a hell of a nice place! Awesome scenery. Both travalling by the road or the fjordways is highly recommended during summer!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Røros (UNESCO Heritage City)*
Sør Trøndelag county

Røros has a population on 5 639 (1.1.2005) and is situated in the southeastern corner of Sør Trøndelag county bordering Sweden. The current city was built in the years after 1679, when a Swedish army destroyed and burned down the town. The mining industry started in 1644 with Olavsgruva which can also be visited and explored by tourists today. Few years later they opened another mine and Røros grew from a couple of houses to a small town. The last mine closed down in 1977, after 333 years in service, and Røros is now mainly a tourist city with over 1 million tourists yearly. Røros is famous for its mining industry buildings in wood, and its old town streets.
















































































































































Hills of melted stone from the mines outside Røros. Some of the hills is up to 40m tall, and is quite a sight.


















A 3km long and 1km wide desertlike place can be found right next to the city.



















The river flows from the city and into some smaller waterfalls.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Fjords look really impressive. This is pure nature. All the Norway looks very clean and calm. 
Is grass on the roofs popular in Norway? Have someone seen something like that in some other countries?

Great pics Quazaq. Thanks.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Ursyn said:


> Is grass on the roofs popular in Norway? Have someone seen something like that in some other countries?


Grass on roofs was popular (or nescessary) in the older days, and is nowadays very popular on huts or houses built in a wild way with wood as you can see in this image. You will probably find houses with grass and peat on in Sweden as well, especially on older houses and farmhouses, and huts in the forests/mountains.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I enjoyed my trip to Oslo so much last February! Beautiful country!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Keep the pictures coming. I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Qazaq, you should provide some pictures of your beautiful cities as well, like Oslo and Bergen.  Anyways, all the pics you posted are really breathtaking, I know Norway very well and it's lovely.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Those log cabins and the town itself are charming. How about more photos of waterfalls, I'm sure Norway has it share with all those glaciers melting.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Of fjords and freedom
Train and ferry carry Linda Inoki through a land of rugged mountains, spectacular waterways and joyful national pride *
11 April 2009
Financial Times

From Oslo in the east to Bergen in the west, the daily trans-Norwegian train service skims through the country along one of the most spectacular railways in the world.

During our trip across the south of the country we took trams, ferries and a swish coastal catamaran as well as the train: the public transport is shockingly good. But I am no trainspotter; what makes Norway so compelling is its landscape and people: a fine combination of grandeur and grit.

Oslo - the start of our train journey - is a modest capital with a colourful past. Founded by Vikings, ruled by Danes, throttled by Nazis and liberated after years of resistance, the city's substance may be greater than its style. But the streets of Ibsen and Munch are enjoying a cultural revival. Sliding into the Oslofjord, we find the latest sign of change: the new Norwegian state opera house stands against the waves like a designer iceberg.

In the old town, families picnic beside lilac bushes in the gardens of the royal palace. After three centuries of Danish and Swedish rule, Norwegians won back their independence only in 1905 when, in a forgiving mood, they promptly invited a Danish prince to become their king.

Catching a ferry across the harbour, we see a party of schoolchildren skipping into the Museum of the Resistance. Wartime heroes may be gone or going now but their memory survives. Later I meet Ronald, an elderly visitor from the west coast. He describes how his father's hands were broken, punished for sheltering a Jewish man; how neighbours escaped to Scotland in small boats; and how his teachers were sent to Arctic labour camps for refusing to teach Nazi propaganda.

Early next morning we catch the west-bound train. If you go direct to Bergen, it is a six-hour trip but we decide to branch off and explore more remote and beautiful terrain.

Leaving Oslo, we slice through fields of naked, silvery old farmhouses and quaint smokehouses. Everywhere the fresh colours of spruce, larch and birch feather into the sky and float on lakes: a painterly vision of Scandinavian spring.

Norwegians seem obsessed with heights, and at every halt there are signs marking how many metres we are above sea level. At Hønefoss, we have climbed just 96m. But finally we are in the mountains, approaching the vast Hardanger plateau. A lone crane contemplates a chilly marsh; lost, or resting, during some epic migration. The highest point on the line is at Finse, 1,222m above sea level.

As we change trains, waterfalls spatter the windows and we plunge down the mountains. The Flåm branch line, dating from 1923, is one of the steepest railways in the world; a testament to Norwegian bravado, engineering and shovelfuls of endurance.

Crossing a valley creamy with apple blossom, we arrive at the head of the Aurlands-fjord, just two metres above sea level. Most passengers continue from here to Bergen but, after six hours on the train, I am glad to be staying overnight - and to be changing my mode of transport to a ferry.

Next morning, as we sail away, the tiny village of Flåm vanishes against the massive backdrop of its setting. It seems impossible - absurd - that a train could burrow through those peaks.

Now we are sailing in the majestic Sogne-fjord, the longest fjord in Norway, and one that reaches deep into the mountains. Everyone is thoughtful in the face of such serenity, and our boat runs like an ant along the narrow, snow-capped branch of the Nærøyfjord.

After this, Bergen bursts upon us like a firework. Its people are known as the chatterboxes of Norway, and on this mild, spring evening the streets are certainly livelier than they had been in Oslo.

Unwittingly, we arrive on the eve of a great festival: Norway's national day. Every May 17, almost the entire population rises early to lace and button itself into colourful national costume. Pointing out the lakeside home of the composer Edvard Grieg, Kristina, a guide at the residence, wails: "Tonight all the mothers will be ironing those maddening, intricate shirts!"

Indeed, the next morning the hotel lobby is packed with what looks like folk dancers - regular citizens transformed by swinging skirts and belts clinking with silver; little boys in knee breeches and young women in embroidered bodices. In parks and squares, families wait eagerly for the parades, and Bergen is a-flutter with flags. There are fireworks, boat races and dances too, but the town is dominated by children marching and banging drums.

We end the day eating fish soup in a cosy, lop-sided restaurant. Bryggen, Bergen's medieval harbour district, is a miraculous survivor of the days when fortunes were made in timber, tar and cod. Here, sailors from the far north would trade their stockfish for treasures such as wooden coffins filled with bread, for the tree-less, wheat-less folk back home.

Watching the prosperous families in holiday mode reminded me that Norway itself is a great survivor. As the second world war advanced, Hitler turned the entire coastline into a fortress: his policy of "Festung Norwegen" convinced the allies that Germany would fight its last, apocalyptic stand on Norwegian soil. But the Nazis finally capitulated in May 1945, a date that still lends poignancy to the national day.

In some countries patriotism can be alarming or embarrassing but in Bergen I feel like waving a flag myself. In Norway, celebrating freedom is infectious.


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

For more Norway-pictures, and some quick info aswell, check out my thread with various photos:

Norway - one photo per day

Some samples:


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

that last photo is just mindblowing

i visit norway for the first time in august, hope the weather stays good :banana:


----------

